# Comment relier un micro externe sur un mac?



## LoKanSardari (17 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous fait part de mon problème à cette heure tardive, n'ayant trouvé de réponse nulle part ailleurs, et ce, depuis un bon moment.

Je dispose d'un iMac, qui a donc sa superbe entrée ligne derrière, et je souhaiterais y relier un micro (un LEM pour être précis) via un câble XLR>mini Jack. Le problème est que ça ne fonctionne pas. Le mac ne détecte pas le micro.

De là, un dilemme:

1- Sur mon ancien MacBook Pro 15" (la génération actuelle en fait) qui avait la même entrée ligne, ça avait fonctionné, puis plus rien, sans crier gare.
2- "Entrée ligne" étant différent "d'entrée micro", je me doute qu'il y a une différence, voire une nuance, mais ne la connait pas.

En gros et pour faire simple, est ce que mon câble merde, ce qui fait qu'il n'est pas/plus reconnu par mon mac, ou est-ce que ce n'est tout simplement pas censé fonctionner?

Par avance, merci à tous pour votre lecture et vos futures pistes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2010)

LoKanSardari a dit:


> "Entrée ligne" étant différent "d'entrée micro", je me doute qu'il y a une différence, voire une nuance, mais ne la connait pas.



C'est simple, une entrée "micro", c'est une entrée avec une sensibilité de l'ordre de 3,5 à 5 mV (milli-volts), une entrée ligne, c'est 100mV, donc, si ton micro n'a pas un pré-ampli intégré, ça ne peut pas fonctionner !

Je sais que certains portables Apple étaient capables d'adapter leur sensibilité en fonction du signal reçu, mais ce genre de dispositif tombe facilement en panne, semble-t-il.

La solution passe par un dispositif de ce genre, qui dispose de deux circuits d'entrée différents sur sa prise d'entrée, commutables par un bouton !


----------



## LoKanSardari (17 Mars 2010)

J'avais en effet déjà vu le iMic, et je voulais savoir s'il n'y avait pas moyen d'économiser cette somme.

Donc de fait, une entrée ligne, ça sert à quoi?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2010)

À brancher une sortie de préampli, comme le signal de sortie d'une platine CD, d'une platine cassette ou d'un tuner FM, par exemple !


----------



## LoKanSardari (17 Mars 2010)

Ok. Merci beaucoup pour ton aide!


----------

